# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نیازمند یه برنامه حساب شده واسه سال 98 نظام قدیمیااااا

## V_buqs

سلام با یه چشم به هم زدن کنکور 97 رسید  :Yahoo (19): 
من که دیگه نمیرسم به کنکور 97 ولی خب دارم میخونم ادبیات فارسی رو چون ضریب 4 هست  :Yahoo (1):  
فقد دارم معنا و  املاع و قواعد شو میخونم اگرم وقت بشه عربی رو   هم میخونم  :Yahoo (79): 

خب بریم سراغ اصل مطلب من عظم رو جزم کردم بشینم واس کنکور 98 حسابی بخونم و   تلاش کنم و روزی میانگین 10 تا 12 ساعت بخونم 
هشت ساعت خواب حالا اگه شرایط بد شد ( خدایی نکرده ) میکنمش 6 - 7 ساعت 
دوازده ساعت درس 
چهار ساعتم تبدیل میکنم به هشت تا نیم ساعت بین درسا استراحت اگه وقت اضافه آوردم بشینم تستی چیزی بزنم 
وضعیت درسیم هم به این صورته:
به خودم از یک تا ده نمره میدم به صورت میانگین ... رو مبحث خاصی مثلا درس فیزیک زیست اینا تسلط ندارم دیمی بلدم مثلا اولا کتاب بلدم وسطاش نه بعد آخراشو بلدم 
==================================================  ====
1. *دین و زندگی:* 7
2.عربی: 6
3.فیزیک:5
4.شیمی:  5
5.زیست: 4
6.ادبیات: 7
7.زبان انگلیسی: 8 (البته نمیدونم در حد کنکور هست یا نه ولی مدرسه خوب بود درسم و یا بازی آنلاین با خارجیا حرف میزدم (چت نمیکردم حرف میزدم با هدفون مثلا توی کانتر و  کال اف و ...)) 
8.ریاضی: 4 
==================================================  ====


خب میانگین وضعیت درسیم رو هم نوشتم کسی که واقعا تجربه داره و خودش موفق شده یا کلا با تجربه س  یه برنامه ایی واسه ما بنویسه من امسال ینی سال 97 کنکور اولمه خیلی تجربه ندارم بخام ریسک کنم واسه 98 از خودم بخونم ممکنه جا بیوفتم و بره کنکور 99 اینا که معلوم نیست واس ما هست یا جمع میشه 





لطفا کمک کنید ممنون

----------


## Dr.arash123

الان هدفت اينه که سال 98 کار رو تموم کنی یا نه؟

----------


## V_buqs

> الان هدفت اينه که سال 98 کار رو تموم کنی یا نه؟


آره دیگه

----------


## _.Reza._

ببین یه چیزو روکو راست بعت بگم
این که بخوای الان مسیرو کامل مشخص کنی چیز مسخره ای هست
تو مسیر کنکور فقط و فقط و فقط یه چیز درسته اونم فقط همون لحظه ای هست که داری میخونی
پس از حاشیه بکش بیرون
از برنامه بکش بیرون
از منابع بکش بیرون 
از نت بکش بیرون
کلا اولویت اولو اخرت باید بشه درس
اتفاق هایی که میخواد بیوفته میوفته پس تلاش بیخودی فقط مایه اعصاب خوردی هست
تاثیر معدلو اینجور جیزا فقط عمر حروم کردنه
ببین چی میخوای اینده .....الان کجایی......چجوری میتونی بهش برسی

----------


## ponyo

> سلام با یه چشم به هم زدن کنکور 97 رسید 
> من که دیگه نمیرسم به کنکور 97 ولی خب دارم میخونم ادبیات فارسی رو چون ضریب 4 هست  
> فقد دارم معنا و  املاع و قواعد شو میخونم اگرم وقت بشه عربی رو   هم میخونم 
> 
> خب بریم سراغ اصل مطلب من عظم رو جزم کردم بشینم واس کنکور 98 حسابی بخونم و   تلاش کنم و روزی میانگین 10 تا 12 ساعت بخونم 
> هشت ساعت خواب حالا اگه شرایط بد شد ( خدایی نکرده ) میکنمش 6 - 7 ساعت 
> دوازده ساعت درس 
> چهار ساعتم تبدیل میکنم به هشت تا نیم ساعت بین درسا استراحت اگه وقت اضافه آوردم بشینم تستی چیزی بزنم 
> وضعیت درسیم هم به این صورته:
> ...


ساعت مطالعت بالاس ! از همون تابستون نمیخواد اینهمه بخونی .
ببین تو قطعا 12 ساعت در روز تابحال نخوندی . و تابستون آنچنان جو کنکور نمیگیرتت برای چندین ماه بعد . واسه همین احتمالش زیاده امروزو فردا کنی برنامرو بعدم که بش نرسیدی ناامید شی. 
پس بکنش 5 ساعت . اره 5 ساعتتت فقطط . تا مرداد 5 ساعت . تو مرداد 6 . شهریور مثلا 7 . مهر حالا خواستی بکنش 10 . ولییی باور کن پیوستگی به اضافه ذهن اروم و بی استرس خیلی خیلی بهتره . بذار با اعتمادبنفس شروع شه . رو منابع حساس نباش. تابستون قلمچی نرو . بشین مشکلاتتو با فصلای غول ریشه کن کن تابستون .
و اینکه تفریحتم داشته باش حداقل اخرهفته ها . سعی کن با اولین ازمونی که قراره بدی هماهنگ شی .چون عقب افتادن ِ ازش خیلی مخربه برای ذهن  .کمکم در همین حد بود  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## V_buqs

> ببین یه چیزو روکو راست بعت بگم
> این که بخوای الان مسیرو کامل مشخص کنی چیز مسخره ای هست
> تو مسیر کنکور فقط و فقط و فقط یه چیز درسته اونم فقط همون لحظه ای هست که داری میخونی
> پس از حاشیه بکش بیرون
> از برنامه بکش بیرون
> از منابع بکش بیرون 
> از نت بکش بیرون
> کلا اولویت اولو اخرت باید بشه درس
> اتفاق هایی که میخواد بیوفته میوفته پس تلاش بیخودی فقط مایه اعصاب خوردی هست
> ...


سلام خیلی ممنون از جواب 
داداش من فقط راهنمایی خاستم در مورد نحوه خوندن و اینکه چی اول بخونم و چی آخر و ... آخه 98 دیگه فرصت ریسک کردن نیست

----------


## V_buqs

> ساعت مطالعت بالاس ! از همون تابستون نمیخواد اینهمه بخونی .
> ببین تو قطعا 12 ساعت در روز تابحال نخوندی . و تابستون آنچنان جو کنکور نمیگیرتت برای چندین ماه بعد . واسه همین احتمالش زیاده امروزو فردا کنی برنامرو بعدم که بش نرسیدی ناامید شی. 
> پس بکنش 5 ساعت . اره 5 ساعتتت فقطط . تا مرداد 5 ساعت . تو مرداد 6 . شهریور مثلا 7 . مهر حالا خواستی بکنش 10 . ولییی باور کن پیوستگی به اضافه ذهن اروم و بی استرس خیلی خیلی بهتره . بذار با اعتمادبنفس شروع شه . رو منابع حساس نباش. تابستون قلمچی نرو . بشین مشکلاتتو با فصلای غول ریشه کن کن تابستون .
> و اینکه تفریحتم داشته باش حداقل اخرهفته ها . سعی کن با اولین ازمونی که قراره بدی هماهنگ شی .چون عقب افتادن ِ ازش خیلی مخربه برای ذهن  .کمکم در همین حد بود



سلام ممنون از جواب 
12 ساعت رو خوندم بلکه بیشتر توی دوران مدرسه و امتحانات  :Yahoo (1):  
پس از این ماه های تابستون 6-7 ساعت میخونم فقد بعد از مهرماه میارم روی 10 ساعت 
بعد منابعی چیزی واسه درس ها ندارید معرفی کنید به ما که بندازه جلو

----------


## _.Reza._

> سلام خیلی ممنون از جواب 
> داداش من فقط راهنمایی خاستم در مورد نحوه خوندن و اینکه چی اول بخونم و چی آخر و ... آخه 98 دیگه فرصت ریسک کردن نیست


عمومی اینا رو بخون
قرابت ارایه زبان فارسی
عربی درک مطلب
دینی ایات رو حفط کن
زبان کلوز و ریدینگ
ریست و شیمی کامل کامل
ریاضی و فیزیک مباحث سختی که میدونی تو طول سال نمیرسی بخونیش
اینا کلی گفتم واسه خودت شخصی سازیش کن

----------


## ponyo

> سلام ممنون از جواب 
> 12 ساعت رو خوندم بلکه بیشتر توی دوران مدرسه و امتحانات  
> پس از این ماه های تابستون 6-7 ساعت میخونم فقد بعد از مهرماه میارم روی 10 ساعت 
> بعد منابعی چیزی واسه درس ها ندارید معرفی کنید به ما که بندازه جلو


هومم . خب اول اینکه واسه همه یه منبع تهیه کن و تا وقتی تموم نشد منبع دوم به هیچ وجه .
واسه زیست جزوه عمارلو رو میتونی از نت هم  گیر بیاری . بعدم با نشرالگو تست بزن یا آیکیو
واسه شیمی هم با مبتکران بخون توضیحاتشو همشووو با کتابت و مسائل هم مشکل پیدا کردی مسائل شیروانی رو ببین(اینمم تو نت پخش شده ) واسه تست فار و ایکیو و موج ازمون واقعا تو یه سطحن تقریبا
واسه فیزیک هم یه درسنامه خوب میتونه مبتکران شهریاری باشه اگه فیزیکت خوب نیس. 
ریاضی هم خیلی سبز خیلی خوب جواب میده که تستاشو به اضافه سراسری ها (آخه سراسری زیاد نداره)
ادبیات هم یدور درس به درس بخون اگه کتابات کامل نیس میتونی سیرتاپیاز سه سالو بگیری که عالیه و تکمیللل . با لقمه لغت و تاریخ ادبیات و آرایه ( حالا مهروماه یا هرچی  )و قرابت هامون سبطی . دیگه ادبیات تکمییییییل میشی
عربی هم بنظرم یه دبیر خوب معجزه میکنه . مثلا دی وی دی واعظی خوبه . واسه این میگم که حساسیتت نسبت به عربی از بین بره چون قبل کلاس رفتنم خودم خیلی میترسیدمو همه گزینه هارو میخواستم بفهمم . درصورتی که واقعا نیاز نیست و خیلی فوت و فن اسونی داره . شنیدم خیلی سبز غزال موسویم خوبه
دینی هم که گاج نقره ای  ( سوالا سخت شده که راه اندیشه که تستاش سختن واقعا رات میندازه ) 
زبان هم مبتکران و دیگه هیچییی . حتی تو دی وی دی شهابم همین مبتکرانو توضیح داده فقط. شبقره هم واسه متن.
زمین هم چن فصل اسون از  هفت چیز بخون 
من خودم وسواس منابع داشتم سال قبل و واقعا همینا خیلی خوووووب و عالی  جواب میدن . وسواستم بذار کنار. اگه کس دیگه بعد یه مدت یچیز دیگه گف اصلا گوش نکن به حرفش و تردید نداشته باش رو منابع . چون واقعا ملاک نیس. اگرچه اینایی که گفتم واقعا حرفی توشون نیس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

12ساعت از  تابستون اشتباهه...6تا9ساعت بهتره.
بعد اینکه سعی کن توریاضی فیزیک مباحث ساده رو زودتر بخونی بخدا از سختا شروع کنی ممکنه دل زده بشی بعد کلا فیزیکت خراب شه این ی روشه ی روشم هست از مباحث سخت بخونی.باید ببینم شما چ درصدایی میخوای تو.این دو درس...

----------


## V_buqs

> 12ساعت از  تابستون اشتباهه...6تا9ساعت بهتره.
> بعد اینکه سعی کن توریاضی فیزیک مباحث ساده رو زودتر بخونی بخدا از سختا شروع کنی ممکنه دل زده بشی بعد کلا فیزیکت خراب شه این ی روشه ی روشم هست از مباحث سخت بخونی.باید ببینم شما چ درصدایی میخوای تو.این دو درس...


در حد 40-50 درصد بشه بسه حالا اگه شانس بگیره و وقت باشه بیارم بالاتر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed_habibi

پس تابستون  احتمال بخون امار ماتریس 20درصد معادلات مثلثات بخون4تست بعد وقت شد تابع ک شامل 3تست هست تااینجا 40درصد ازمهر برو سراغ حد مشتق انتگرال لگ دنباله....کاربرد هندسه مقاطع نمیگم نخون اول یانارو فوول شو محکم شو قوی شو بعد برو بخون...40 50باهمین روش میشه زد...قوول میدم تضمینی فقطم تست کنکور بزن ...احتمال رو هم بدون ک میشه س تاشو زد امار یکیش قطعیه یکیش نههه نمیشه گفت زدنش راحته



> در حد 40-50 درصد بشه بسه حالا اگه شانس بگیره و وقت باشه بیارم بالاتر

----------


## _DOCTOR.ALI_

اگه تو شروع با ساعت مشکل داری یه تکنیک هست اونو اجرا کن
تیر ماه! ماه 4 هست در تیر ماه 4 ساعت در روز بخون
شهریور ماه 6 در روز 6 ساعت
مثلا در اسفند که ماه 12 هست در روز 12 ساعت
بعد از عید هم همون 12 ساعت رو ثابتی بخون و یا اینکه در فروردین 13 و اردیبهشت 14 و خرداد 15 (البته این عدد ها خیلی سنگین میشه واست ولی خب چون شما هر ماه 1 ساعت اوردی روی مطالعه خیلی خیلی خوب عادت کردی پس میتونی از پسش بر بیای)
فقط خداییش جو گیر نشو
حرف حامد رو گوش کن! اینکه میگه اول اون مباحثی رو بخون که بتونی تو کنکور یه درصدایی بزنی
مثلا داره بهت میگه ریاضی و فیزیک رو چطوری بخون .حرفاش رو من به شخصه تجربه کردم.
در این حالت هیچی از دست نمیدی
اگه بد بخونی بعد از یه مدت! پشتت گرم هست که 50 درصدی از این درس ها رو خوب خوندی قبلا و با مرور میتونی روشون تسلط رو دوباره بیاری
و اگه خوب بخونی بازم هیچی رو از دست نمیدی 
چون 50 و 60 درصد رو قبلا خوندی و حالا فرصت داری روی 40 درصد تمرکز کنی .هون جاهایی که سنگینه
یه جورایی همون قانون 80 -20 هست ولی بومی سازی شده برای کنکور  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Narin.ha

میشه لطفا برای زیست هم راهنمایی کنید
من رشته م ریاضیه برای اول باره که میخام زیست بخونم
و اینکه برای من چه کتابی مناسب تره

----------


## Narin.ha

> پس تابستون  احتمال بخون امار ماتریس 20درصد معادلات مثلثات بخون4تست بعد وقت شد تابع ک شامل 3تست هست تااینجا 40درصد ازمهر برو سراغ حد مشتق انتگرال لگ دنباله....کاربرد هندسه مقاطع نمیگم نخون اول یانارو فوول شو محکم شو قوی شو بعد برو بخون...40 50باهمین روش میشه زد...قوول میدم تضمینی فقطم تست کنکور بزن ...احتمال رو هم بدون ک میشه س تاشو زد امار یکیش قطعیه یکیش نههه نمیشه گفت زدنش راحته


میشه لطفا برای زیست هم راهنمایی کنید
من رشته م ریاضیه برای اول باره که میخام زیست بخونم
و اینکه برای من چه کتابی مناسب تره

----------


## hamed_habibi

درس زیست ضریب 12 یعنی 2برابر فیزیک وریاضی هستش ....این رو همه میدونن  
اما شما که منبع لازم دارید از دید من عمارلو  برای فهمیدن ونکات ترکیبی و 1جلدی گاج نقره ایی برای تست در ادامه سال ای کیو زیست گاج... واگه دیکهه قصد بالا90زدن داشتید و سرعت دقتتون رو خواستید بالا ببرید 40ازمون کلک معلم عالیهه بقدری این کتاب شبیه کنکور96 وتستای کنکوره حد نداره..
زیست رو باید ترکیبی تفهمیی استنباطی بخونید استنباط یعنی چی؟یعنی وقتی داخل کتاب زیست سال دوم فصل 2 متن کتاب نوشته برخلاف بسیاری از سلول های جانوری بسیاری از سلول های گیاهی چند وجهی هستند .یعنی من  باید زودی بفهمم که پس هستن بعضی از سلول های گیاهی که چندوجهی نباشند وهستند سلول های جانوری ک چند وجهی اند مثل سلول چربی بافت پیوندی....یعنی با مثال وعمق یاد بگیرید..درادامه ترکیبی یعنی چی؟یعنی وقتی اسم خرچنگ دراز شنیدی گردش خونش فصل 6 تنفسش فصل 5 یا هرچی ک ازش توکتاب هست بررسی شده رو توذهنت تداعی کنی مرور کنی سریع... حالا مقایسه ایی یعنی چی؟ مثلا اگه قلب خرچنگ دراز برای مثال میگما قسمت پشتیه بری ببینی ماهی یا عنکوبت یا هرجانداری ک توکتاب ب این مواردش اشاره شده چجوریه....مثلا بارها شده توفصل گردش مواد گفتن قلب ماهی برخلاف قلب عنکوبت همانند خرچنگ دراز......
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی.....بازم سوالی بود خصوصی بپرس



[HTML[/HTM




QUOTE=Narin.ha;1311264]میشه لطفا برای زیست هم راهنمایی کنید
من رشته م ریاضیه برای اول باره که میخام زیست بخونم
و اینکه برای من چه کتابی مناسب تره[/QUOTE]

----------


## hamed_habibi

پاسخ دادم :Yahoo (68): 



> میشه لطفا برای زیست هم راهنمایی کنید
> من رشته م ریاضیه برای اول باره که میخام زیست بخونم
> و اینکه برای من چه کتابی مناسب تره

----------


## _DOCTOR.ALI_

سلام من جای تو بودم
اول سه فصل آخر زیست پیش رو میخوندم
و بعدش از سال دوم شروع میکردم فصل به فصل پیش میرفتیم!
نکته های الکی حفظ نمیکردم.فقط چیزایی رو مرور میکردم که تا الان بلدم!
یعنی وقتی دارم فصل چهار رو میخونم و به ملخ میرسم!!!! نمیام الکی الکی  از روی نوشته های کتاب عمارلو یا نشر الگو یا هر کتابی که ترکیبی هست گردش خونش رو  و تنفسش رو ... رو حفظ کنم
همه دانش اموز ها اون یه ذره هوش رو برای ترکیب کردن دارند به شرطی که هر فصل از این 30 فصل رو در زمانش به خوبی یاد بگیرند و سر جلسه کنکور بتونند یاد آوری کنند!
به نظر من تو فقط با دانسته هات و چیزایی که میخونی بازی کن.و روشون مسلط شو نه اینکه یه سری نکته های بدیهی رو به زور بکنی تو کله ات!
چون شما ریاضی هم بودی و تجربه زیست خوندن نداری در اون حد و اطلاعات چندانی نداری در مورد زیست
جمع بندی کنم حرفام رو
1-اول پیش دو سه فصل اخر کتاب و بعدش از سال دوم شروع زیست به ترتیب فصل ها
2-نکته های الکی حفظ نکن.فقط هر فصل رو خوب یاد بگیر و اگه مواردی بود که در فصل های قبل تر خونده بودی اونا رو تو ذهنتون اگه خواستی مرور کن.منظورم اینه وقتی میخونی غشا!! بدونی چی هست و ساختارش چیه و دهنت باز نمونه! این یعنی ترکیب.قرار نیست تا هر جا غشا دیدی شروع کنی بنویسی که غشا اینه و اونه و ..
3-این رو قبلا نگفتم! برای اینکه یاد بگیری چطوری زیست بخونی خودت رو غرق در تست زنی کن. تست زنی رو از سال دوم شروع کن یعنی برای پیش فعلا نزن.از فصل 1 دوم که شروع میکنی.زیاد تست بزن.حتی مثلا دو بار تست ها رو بزن.مثلا فصل اول 300 تست داره تو گاج.تو بیا یه بار بزن بعدش دوباره بخون و بعدش دوباره تست بزن همون 300 تا رو .اگه کتاب دیگه ای داری از روی اون بزن.فرقی نداری هدف اینه غرق در تست بشی و همچنین یاد بگیری چطوری زیست بخونی.تو زیست باید اونقدر تو تست زدن به کتاب مراجعه کنی متن کتاب تو ذهنت ثبت بشه.
فیلم های آلا رو هم در درس های ضعیف استفاده کن. (رایگانه)
اینجا جستجو کن همایش 26 آذر محمد احمدی اونا رو گوش کن .مخصوصا حرفای احمدی در مورد زیست رو.
مصاحبه با رتبه های برتر رو هم بخون.

----------


## V_buqs

> درس زیست ضریب 12 یعنی 2برابر فیزیک وریاضی هستش ....این رو همه میدونن  
> اما شما که منبع لازم دارید از دید من عمارلو  برای فهمیدن ونکات ترکیبی و 1جلدی گاج نقره ایی برای تست در ادامه سال ای کیو زیست گاج... واگه دیکهه قصد بالا90زدن داشتید و سرعت دقتتون رو خواستید بالا ببرید 40ازمون کلک معلم عالیهه بقدری این کتاب شبیه کنکور96 وتستای کنکوره حد نداره..
> زیست رو باید ترکیبی تفهمیی استنباطی بخونید استنباط یعنی چی؟یعنی وقتی داخل کتاب زیست سال دوم فصل 2 متن کتاب نوشته برخلاف بسیاری از سلول های جانوری بسیاری از سلول های گیاهی چند وجهی هستند .یعنی من  باید زودی بفهمم که پس هستن بعضی از سلول های گیاهی که چندوجهی نباشند وهستند سلول های جانوری ک چند وجهی اند مثل سلول چربی بافت پیوندی....یعنی با مثال وعمق یاد بگیرید..درادامه ترکیبی یعنی چی؟یعنی وقتی اسم خرچنگ دراز شنیدی گردش خونش فصل 6 تنفسش فصل 5 یا هرچی ک ازش توکتاب هست بررسی شده رو توذهنت تداعی کنی مرور کنی سریع... حالا مقایسه ایی یعنی چی؟ مثلا اگه قلب خرچنگ دراز برای مثال میگما قسمت پشتیه بری ببینی ماهی یا عنکوبت یا هرجانداری ک توکتاب ب این مواردش اشاره شده چجوریه....مثلا بارها شده توفصل گردش مواد گفتن قلب ماهی برخلاف قلب عنکوبت همانند خرچنگ دراز......
> امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی.....بازم سوالی بود خصوصی بپرس
> 
> 
> 
> [HTML[/HTM
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


هااااااااااااااااااا؟ ضریب 12؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Narin.ha

[quote=حامدیگانه;1311410][size=3]

درس زیست ضریب 12 یعنی 2برابر فیزیک وریاضی هستش ....این رو همه میدونن  
[color=#008000][size=3]اما شما که منبع لازم دارید از دید من عمارلو  برای فهمیدن ونکات ترکیبی و 1جلدی گاج نقره ایی برای تست در ادامه سال ای کیو زیست گاج... واگه دیکهه قصد بالا90زدن داشتید و سرعت دقتتون رو خواستید بالا ببرید 40ازمون کلک معلم عالیهه بقدری این کتاب شبیه کنکور96 وتستای کنکوره حد نداره..
زیست رو باید ترکیبی تفهمیی استنباطی بخونید استنباط یعنی چی؟یعنی وقتی داخل کتاب زیست سال دوم فصل 2 متن کتاب نوشته برخلاف بسیاری از سلول های جانوری بسیاری از سلول های گیاهی چند وجهی هستند .یعنی من  باید زودی بفهمم که پس هستن بعضی از سلول های گیاهی که چندوجهی نباشند وهستند سلول های جانوری ک چند وجهی اند مثل سلول چربی بافت پیوندی....یعنی با مثال وعمق یاد بگیرید..درادامه ترکیبی یعنی چی؟یعنی وقتی اسم خرچنگ دراز شنیدی گردش خونش فصل 6 تنفسش فصل 5 یا هرچی ک ازش توکتاب هست بررسی شده رو توذهنت تداعی کنی مرور کنی سریع... حالا مقایسه ایی یعنی چی؟ مثلا اگه قلب خرچنگ دراز برای مثال میگما قسمت پشتیه بری ببینی ماهی یا عنکوبت یا هرجانداری ک توکتاب ب این مواردش اشاره شده چجوریه....مثلا بارها شده توفصل گردش مواد گفتن قلب ماهی برخلاف قلب عنکوبت همانند خرچنگ دراز......
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی.....بازم سوالی بود خصوصی بپرس

خیلی ممنون لطف کردید

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> 12ساعت از  تابستون اشتباهه...6تا9ساعت بهتره.
> بعد اینکه سعی کن توریاضی فیزیک مباحث ساده رو زودتر بخونی بخدا از سختا شروع کنی ممکنه دل زده بشی بعد کلا فیزیکت خراب شه این ی روشه ی روشم هست از مباحث سخت بخونی.باید ببینم شما چ درصدایی میخوای تو.این دو درس...


اقای یگانه اطلاع دارید وضعیت نظام قدیمیها درکنکور98چجوری خواهد بود؟سهمیه بندیه نظام قدیمو جدید؟درکل بنظرتون نظام قدیمیا واسه98ضرر میکنن؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

سلام والا خبر موثق ندارم..اما شندیم سال 82تا84 تقسیم ظرفیتی نبوده پس امسالم نباید باشه...میتونن سوالات هم سطح بدن و هرکس ترازش بیشتر شد رتبه ش بهتر...اینکه جداکنن یکم بعیده چون ب ضرر هر دو نظام میشه



> اقای یگانه اطلاع دارید وضعیت نظام قدیمیها درکنکور98چجوری خواهد بود؟سهمیه بندیه نظام قدیمو جدید؟درکل بنظرتون نظام قدیمیا واسه98ضرر میکنن؟

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> سلام والا خبر موثق ندارم..اما شندیم سال 82تا84 تقسیم ظرفیتی نبوده پس امسالم نباید باشه...میتونن سوالات هم سطح بدن و هرکس ترازش بیشتر شد رتبه ش بهتر...اینکه جداکنن یکم بعیده چون ب ضرر هر دو نظام میشه


شما امسال پشت کنکور هستید گویا.درسته؟
هدفتون چه رشته ای هست و برنامتون چیه واسه امسال؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش من فعلا باید 97رو بدم...بله خب قبول نشم هستم..برنامم اینه 8تیر غروب بشینم ببینم چیکار کردم درحد قبولی بود ک هیچ نبود از 10تیر بخونم....هیچوقت تابستون درس نخوندم



> شما امسال پشت کنکور هستید گویا.درسته؟
> هدفتون چه رشته ای هست و برنامتون چیه واسه امسال؟

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> داداش من فعلا باید 97رو بدم...بله خب قبول نشم هستم..برنامم اینه 8تیر غروب بشینم ببینم چیکار کردم درحد قبولی بود ک هیچ نبود از 10تیر بخونم....هیچوقت تابستون درس نخوندم


منم تقریبا وضعیتی مشابه شمارودارم و امسال باوجود اینکه خیلی خوب خوندم ولی بابرنامه ریزی نادرست،واسه مرور به شدت وقت کم اوردم و خیلی ناامیدو ناراحتم که به احتمال زیاد ممکنه کارم به سال بعد بکشه...
چندروزه واقعا حالم بده امسال سال چهارمم بود

----------


## hamed_habibi

ناراحت نباش داداش تنها چیزی ک میتونم بگم اینه  قدر تابستون رو بدون از عید مهم تره برای کسایی ک ضعف دارن...من نمیدونم چرا تابستون جدی نمیگیرن خیلیا...تابستون میشه پایه رو بست ازمهر هم تادی پیش رو 6ماه دوره کرد




> منم تقریبا وضعیتی مشابه شمارودارم و امسال باوجود اینکه خیلی خوب خوندم ولی بابرنامه ریزی نادرست،واسه مرور به شدت وقت کم اوردم و خیلی ناامیدو ناراحتم که به احتمال زیاد ممکنه کارم به سال بعد بکشه...
> چندروزه واقعا حالم بده امسال سال چهارمم بود

----------


## mohammadreza13

اقا یه مشاوره به من بدین
هوش من خوبه خنگ بازیم در نمیارم تلاش جدی هم میکنم با اشتیاق هم درس میخونم
علاقه به دبیری دندون و فیزیو دارم
منتها سه سال نخوندم امسال از مهر خوندم واقعا سخت بود من سه سال اصلا نخونده بودم
امسال 10 هزار منطقه 3 فک کنم بیارم شاید کمتر
پرستاری شد برم؟
دبیری که بشه میرم
ولی تواناییم خوبه من الان ریاضی فیزیک صفر هستم شیمی هم 25
اینا تو یکسال راحت میان بالا
میتونید نطر جانانه بدین به من؟از تجربت بگی برام
فدای همتون عزیزان

----------

